# Bank account



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi guys if I go into barclays bank and asked to set up a standard account Is this pretty easy to do?

I assume I just take my passport and offer letter from my employer.

I just want a normal account so my employer can pay me

Dan


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Usually you will need a Residence Visa in order to open an account here too.


----------



## powermax2 (Feb 26, 2011)

Danbirch28 said:


> Hi guys if I go into barclays bank and asked to set up a standard account Is this pretty easy to do?
> 
> I assume I just take my passport and offer letter from my employer.
> 
> ...


You are going to need a salary certificate 
Letter of No objection from your employer and a copy of passport and residence Visa


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Danbirch28 said:


> Hi guys if I go into barclays bank and asked to set up a standard account Is this pretty easy to do?
> 
> I assume I just take my passport and offer letter from my employer.
> 
> ...


Residency Visa
Salary Certificate
NOC from employer

Opening the account is very easy, you will get your debit card within 1 week of opening the account.

Just note that unlike the UK, if you withdraw cash from a cash machine that isnt your banks cash machine, you are charged - Its only 2 AED but I refuse to pay money to withdraw my own money.

This is the main reason why I picked a bank that has many cash machines available all of the UAE


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Etisalat let you open a savings account without a Res Visa. It gives you an atm card but no cheque book. Once you have your res visa it can be changed to a chequeing account.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Etisalat let you open a savings account without a Res Visa. It gives you an atm card but no cheque book. Once you have your res visa it can be changed to a chequeing account.


Oops I meant Emirates Bank..Doh!!


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

So looks like I will have to use my uk bank account for the mean time

I hope the visa won't take to long

I arrive mid march, when would u think the visa would be done!??


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Danbirch28 said:


> So looks like I will have to use my uk bank account for the mean time
> 
> I hope the visa won't take to long
> 
> I arrive mid march, when would u think the visa would be done!??


Depends entirely on how efficient your company's PRO is. It could be a anything from a few days to a few weeks.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends on your company - usually 1-2 weeks but can be longer. Be aware you can use your UK cards here but not a UK cheque. Inform your bank that you will be using your cards in Dubai or they may block it (LLoydsTSB are the worst for this). Keep an account in the UK. If you have any credit cards active do not tell them you have left the country.


----------

